# Synarel Spray Question



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a question about the Synarel spray pump. At the start of my IVF treatment I was given 2 bottles of Synarel spray. I was told by the nurse at my clinic that I would need to prime the spray before using it for the first time, the first bottle of spray I had to pump the bottle a few times before the spray appeared to prime it, however, I didn't need to do this with the second bottle, it was already primed. I'd be grateful if someone could let me know if this is ok, as I'm worried that there could be something wrong with the bottle and I'm not getting the correct dose. Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sansunny,

I wouldn't worry about this, so long as you can feel the spray (and probably taste it) coming out all is fine  You should always check that the spray is primed before first use but sometimes it may just take a puff to ensure this (all depends on how much liquid/air has already been sooked up the tube after manufacture)

All the best for treatment   
Maz x


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks Maz


----------

